# VINTAGE DOES NOT MEAN OLD – FULL SERVICE of a Landeron13 Chronograph



## chronoxx

When a chronograph movement looks like this, it's time for a *FULL SERVICE*. The following is a rare Landeron Cal.13 Monopusher chronograph. Photo shows the state of the mechanism. Marked is the minute recording jumper which is incorrect.








The balance assembly is removed and disassembled.








All of the chronograph parts are removed from the plate.








Remaining parts removed from other side.








The bare plate.








Dial side.








Mechanism fully disassembled.








All of the plates are cleaned. The jewels are carefully inspected and replaced if they are damaged.








The other side








The individual parts of the mechanism are carefully inspected. The pivots are re-polished if needed. All parts are then individually cleaned. After cleaning the parts are oiled and assembled. The mainspring is replaced.








The winding part of the mechanism assembled.








The balance assembly is cleaned and reassembled.








The watch movement is ticking. Now it is time for the chronograph parts.








The chronograph parts now go through the same process as the watch parts. They are disassembled, inspected, cleaned, oiled and greased and then reassembled.








Partial assembly of chronograph parts.








Movement is now fully assembled. Incorrect part has been replaced.








Work done! No longer old. Now it is a nice vintage Landeron Cal.13 chronograph movement. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Guest

there are no words :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Bob Sheruncle

Fascinating. I love posts like these. :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician

Fabulous.

Are you pro or gifted amateur?


----------



## jsud2002

What a transformation well done , really enjoyed looking at that


----------



## Littlelegs

Wow, that looks great. Would love to see the finished watch.


----------



## Davey P

Amazing stuff :notworthy:

It's absolutely beyond my comprehension how anyone can get all those tiny pieces back together and still get it to work.

And nobody on here has even asked what it looks like on the other side... :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb

Davey P said:


> Amazing stuff :notworthy:
> 
> It's absolutely beyond my comprehension how anyone can get all those tiny pieces back together and still get it to work.
> 
> And nobody on here has even asked what it looks like on the other side... :laugh:












Seriously thought that is absolutely superb work... you have my complete admiration.


----------



## chronoxx

Hello all,

Thanks for all the compliments and for looking. Much appreciated! :biggrin:



Littlelegs said:


> Wow, that looks great. Would love to see the finished watch.


 Working on that!



PC-Magician said:


> Are you pro or gifted amateur?


 I leave that up to you to determine. Either way, you have my thanks :biggrin:

Mr. Mickey......LOL :laugh:


----------



## scottswatches

puts my amateur tinkering to complete shame - I am besides my self with joy if i manage to change a crystal!

Excellent work sir


----------



## mel

I stand in awe! :notworthy:

But notice a very important basic principle we should *all* aspire to - - scrupulous cleanliness in work space, cleaning of all parts (on a needed or not basis) and re-assembly in a clean environment. And that's without having any knowledge of how to fix something like this in my case!

Two of the Gods of Horology, Chronos, and Hygeia :yes:

Thankyou for a brillieant photo "show and tell" reminding me I need to fit a new strap to my TIMEX alloy case NOS purchase -- so I need to clean the workspace!


----------



## antony

I just love doing these watches too , its a great feeling and very satisfying,well done.

I will try and see if I can find any of mine to post pictures of.


----------



## johnbaz

WOWSER!!!!

Fantastic job!! :thumbsup: But I reckon the crown needs replacing as it's as smooth as Matt Lucas's bonce!! :biggrin:

John :smile:


----------



## Alexus

Now that is a master class. Many thanks for posting.


----------



## chronoxx

scottswatches said:


> puts my amateur tinkering to complete shame -


 Thank you for looking. It isn't my intention to put anyone's work into shame. I hope to inspire. I notice that there are many whose "tinkering" rivals the efforts of professionals working in the big houses. I love these chronograph movements, may I ask what your favorites are?



mel said:


> Two of the Gods of Horology, Chronos, and Hygeia





mel said:


> scrupulous cleanliness in work space,


 Thank you. I've never heard of the Hygeia. Learned something new. :thumbsup:

I find that a clean work space produces better results. It also reduces the risk of losing parts! After the movement is reassembled it is wound and watched. At this stage, if it runs too fast or too slow, I know that it is because one of the parts is not original to the movement.



antony said:


> I will try and see if I can find any of mine to post pictures of.


 Looking forward to it!



johnbaz said:


> Fantastic job!!


 Thanks John :laugh:



Alexus said:


> Many thanks for posting.


 Thank you for and my pleasure! New Zealand....!


----------



## andyclient

Brilliant work and great photography to , you've inspired me to tackle a chrono myself hopefully in the not to distant future


----------



## Timez Own

Excellent. I really enjoyed reading this! :thumbsup:


----------



## Muddy D

Great post, I certainly found it inspiring so thanks.


----------



## dobra

I agree with all which has been posted, simply because I can't write any more superlatives. The step by step sequence was ace, and a great learning vehicle for me. Looking forward to looking at the case and the competed machine!

Well done.

Mike


----------



## scottswatches

chronoxx said:


> Thank you for looking. It isn't my intention to put anyone's work into shame. I hope to inspire. I notice that there are many whose "tinkering" rivals the efforts of professionals working in the big houses. I love these chronograph movements, may I ask what your favorites are?


 Currently this venus 211 powered Philippe



but the chances of me doing a strip down like yours is zero!


----------



## chronoxx

andyclient said:


> Brilliant work and great photography to , you've inspired me to tackle a chrono myself hopefully in the not to distant future


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



Timez Own said:


> Excellent. I really enjoyed reading this! :thumbsup:





Muddy D said:


> Great post, I certainly found it inspiring so thanks.





dobra said:


> I agree with all which has been posted, simply because I can't write any more superlatives. The step by step sequence was ace, and a great learning vehicle for me. Looking forward to looking at the case and the competed machine!
> 
> Well done.
> 
> Mike


 You're most welcome everyone and a big Thank You for reading! :biggrin:



scottswatches said:


> Currently this venus 211 powered Philippe


 Great looking watch! From Venus 188 stock with additional date disc. Nice one!! :yes:



scottswatches said:


> but the chances of me doing a strip down like yours is zero!


 Never say never!! :yes:


----------



## Thursdays Child

Thank you, thank you, thank you Chronoxx.

I am completely in awe of the craftsmanship and skill required for such painstaking work.

And as my late father's watch is currently at the watchmaker's for repair / restoration your post has given me invaluable insight into what the process is all about.

This is exactly the reason I joined this forum.


----------



## xellos99

I would love to be able to do that. I actually have a CD image called Chicago school of watchmaking complete watch repair course. Its 700 pages long in hardback form. Maybe someday.


----------



## mel

xellos99 said:


> I would love to be able to do that. I actually have a CD image called Chicago school of watchmaking complete watch repair course. Its 700 pages long in hardback form. Maybe someday.


 It's the practice that makes the perfection xellos! It used to take me three weeks to strip, clean and rebuild a TIMEX #25 movement :yes: , in parts count one of the simplest on the planet

Now that I've done it a few times, I can manage it in just under two weeks! :whistling: one day I hope to get down to a day. (but a Porefssional friend can do it in three hours or less)

So practice is the answer!

[only 70 likes to 400]


----------



## xellos99

mel said:


> It's the practice that makes the perfection xellos! It used to take me three weeks to strip, clean and rebuild a TIMEX #25 movement :yes: , in parts count one of the simplest on the planet
> 
> Now that I've done it a few times, I can manage it in just under two weeks! :whistling: one day I hope to get down to a day. (but a Porefssional friend can do it in three hours or less)
> 
> So practice is the answer!


 Yes pro`s make it look easy. Have you seen the this


----------



## tristar

i do so wish i had the knowledge and skill to perform half of the things you have done ,unfortunately my hands can be just a little shaky nowadays to perform anything as intricate


----------



## johnbaz

I reckon this must be due a service, It keeps time well but springs are rusting! ( I believe it was made in 1965 and don't know of the service history)..










John


----------

